# Air Canada Adding Wi-Fi on International Flights



## RNCollins (Jun 8, 2018)

*Air Canada Adding Wi-Fi on International Flights*
https://www.caribjournal.com/2018/06/07/air-canada-adding-wi-fi-international-flights/

Caribbean Journal / June 7, 2018

“Air Canada has launched next-generation satellite connectivity on its international fleet.

The company’s Boeing 777-300ER aircraft will have the new Air Canada Wi-Fi powered by Gogo, the fastest available on any Canadian airline.

“Air Canada customers on international wide-body flights will have access to the fastest internet service available on any Canadian carrier,” said Benjamin Smith, President, Passenger Airlines, at Air Canada. “Air Canada Wi-Fi will make traveling more enjoyable whether you’re connecting with family and friends, watching a favorite movie or TV program on the internet, or scrolling through your social media feeds.”

The entire Air Canada and Air Canada Route wide-body fleet will be equipped with the new Wi-Fi system by mid-2019, according to the company.

That includes the company’s Boeing 777 and 787, Air Canada Rouge Boeing 767-300 and Airbus 330....”



 
Air Canada


----------

